# Granola Bars and Snack Ideas???



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Just wondering what is a good granola bar or snack items that will be easy for people with IBS-D. I am running out of ideas and don't want to pile on more weight with too many extra carbs.-Vamplady


----------



## Sandeera (Apr 21, 2006)

I can eat Nature Valley Yogurt bars without to much pain and "D". Not sure what the carb count is on them.The one thing I can always eat no matter how bad of a day I am having is frozen waffles. Go figure.I'd like to hear some other snack ideas. I'm quitting smoking and need something to snack on. (8 days down so far -- yeah me!!)


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I like nature valley oat "flavor".


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Quaker Oat cereal bars have sorbitol in them, so anyone who has D, should probably steer clear. The Special K protein bars don't have sorbitol in them. I think they are tasty. Kinda pricey, but you do get the protein from them.Sandeera;A big congrats to you on quitting smoking!!! You might actually find that your D becomes less. Some people have experienced that. Quaker makes these little cinnamon bites that I think are sorbitol free. They are awesome. If you want something that takes a long time to suck on, you could get Werther's hard candies or Creme Savers. I don't know how either of your stomachs handle popcorn, but lite always makes a good treat. Wish I could eat that!







But, of course, my would have to have butter on it!


----------



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

I love those Nature Valley yogurt bars. Never give me any problems


----------

